# Any plans to add support for behringer inuke dsp in REW?



## 3ll3d00d (Jun 6, 2006)

This has been mentioned inside another thread but I thought I'd pull it out as a separate feature request to give it slightly more visibility (as there were no further replies in that thread).

The inuke amps provide a PEQ facility and they provide an app you can use to dial it in from a computer. It would be nice if REW could export a filter set in a valid format for that (as per the linked thread).

Are there any plans to add support for this device?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

If you select the DCX2496 in the setting,s of REW ,it will work by hand,very easy if you have linked it to your comp.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just see this which is great. I didn't realise the DCX2496 used the same settings as the Inuke.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The list for product support is so long I doubt John will ever get around to all of them. Really, the best way to use REW with an equalizer that’s not supported by the program is to just use the RTA feature. It allows you to tweak filters in see the results instantly in real time.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## 3ll3d00d (Jun 6, 2006)

morca said:


> If you select the DCX2496 in the setting,s of REW ,it will work by hand,very easy if you have linked it to your comp.


are we sure about this? I find that the Q suggested by REW is *much* narrower than apparently implemented by the inuke. I also notice the hover on the EQ screen (when DCX2496 is selected) says Q is in the range 0.1 to 50 whereas the inuke is 0.1 to 15.


----------

